# Green Lantern with lighting



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I couldn't resist lighting this fun kit! I just did a box-stock build, painted with some simple well-placed LED's. I used (3) 4.8 green wide angles in the base, (1) blue in the chest of the robot, and (1) red for the eyes and mouth after I cut them out. Paint is Tamiya lacquers and AutoAire. Base is drybrushed, and I did a black wash over the robot to make him look a bit more battle worn.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Excuse the lint I just noticed on him!!! I missed that! {of course, it had to show up like a sore thumb in my photos!!}


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice build and great lighting. It is a very nice kit isn't it, albeit very simple but that makes it a quicker and easier build. Of course with all the lighting you really difficultized it though! Again, another great GL kit along with all the others posted recently.

Bob K.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Another great GL build. At this rate we'll have an entire GL Corp. in no time. We need G'noort!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Freakin' SWEET! You nailed the lighting on the big green hand!

:woohoo:

Larry


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm loving all these GL builds. Wish I had a _clue_ about lighting kits, though!!!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

The lighting was a piece of cake. I just drilled a few holes in strategic places, so the light would carry up thru the transparent hand, it worked just great! The hole just needed drilled thru the chest, and I used an X-Acto to cut out the eyes and mouth of the robot. I cut some aluminum tube to hold the led's under the robot, and the others just fit into the base. Black silicone keeps it all secure. A 9volt powers it all. I had to make some aluminum legs to tip the back up for clearance, and it also makes it easier to see all the lights. No kit needed, just some basic knowledge.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

That is just awesome!!!! Great Light job!!I may still light mine.... Jeff


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Nice and lots of lights! I only used one. So how many did you use? And yes your right. You can see the seam line. Ops Sorry!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

3 green wide angles, 1 red, and 1 blue!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool, Tim! I just finished mine last week. I didn't light mine but I really like the kit... a great pose! Excellent build and the lighting really looks cool!! - Denis


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

That's how I'd like to do mine,if i ever get one.Great job,Tim.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent work, I wish someone would do a walk through to light and wire one of these so even I could do it!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool build up Tim; kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great job! I love how you placed the on/off switch right in the side of the model. Gonna have to try that with my next one. 

Sean


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Mitchellmania said:


> Excellent work, I wish someone would do a walk through to light and wire one of these so even I could do it!!


I could do that if you want!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. Great idea. Light comes up from the bottom, instead of the ring. Genius!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

That came out fantastic. Another guy did a Build up pretty much the same way as yours.  http://thetholianweb.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=1283
I am not sure if I am going to light up mine when I finally get started on it. But it seems the way to go!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that link Tholian! Very nice work indeed! 

There's no "right" way to light this stuff, you just have to experiment! I have a "test box" I use, that has all of the different LED's wired to it. I used 4.8 wide angles LED's, and you can use it to try lighting of different colors and in various positions to help figure out what to do. It was easy to construct, and really is a huge help! 

I found that the light carried thru the "hand construct" much better from the bottom up, and I used multiple lights which I hid under and behind it in the rocky surface. I wanted to light up the hand as much as possible. The eyes, mouth, and chest were just begging for some added light, and a cinch to do as well! Also, if you notice, the wide angle LED on the back side shines up on the Lantern figure quite a bit as well, giving him some "aura". It all worked out pretty well for a fun, simple build!! Glad you guys like it, and I'd be glad to share the lighting techniques if anyone is interested.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

kdaracal said:


> Wow. Great idea. Light comes up from the bottom, instead of the ring. Genius!


That's how I did mine last month.



ran the wire up from the bottom and the switch is drilled into the side. So everything is underneath.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Now Tim, your kit went way out there. Very well done. So how many LEDs did you use all together?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

5 total-3 greens for the construct, one red for the eyes and mouth, one blue for the chest.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Nice!! Very nice indeed.:thumbsup:

Cheers,
Alec.


----------

